# Please Help me! Need Brake Bleeding Order 1991 maxima



## xsturbo (Nov 27, 2004)

I need the brake bleeding order for a 1991 maxima, it has the 4 port non-abs master brake cylinder (don't think it has abs at least....)

really important as i am stranded right now, 

Thank you
Chris


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

xsturbo said:


> I need the brake bleeding order for a 1991 maxima, it has the 4 port non-abs master brake cylinder (don't think it has abs at least....)
> 
> really important as i am stranded right now,
> 
> ...


Although I don't have the exact bleeding order here, I do feel bad that no one's responded to your post.

I don't know if anyone here has a 91 Maxima FSM, but caliper bleeding should begin with the caliper attached to the longest brake line (the other end either being attached to the ABS control block or the MC). In a production car, this usually means the wheel that's furthest from the MC. So if your master cylinder is closer to the driver's side than the passenger side, you should bleed in this order:

1. Passenger side rear
2. Driver side rear
3. Passenger side front
4. Driver side front

If your MC is closer to the passenger side than the driver's side, you should switch the words "Passenger" and "Driver" in each of the above four locations.


----------

